
Show HN: Cleanest Linux Productivity and Development Environment Using Manjaro - soygul
Hello all,<p>I&#x27;ve just published a guide for a clean Manjaro Linux based productivity and development machine. If you want to check it out:<p>* YouTube (video with narrative + examples): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=6A8rwX2J2HA<p>* Article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;quanticdev.com&#x2F;articles&#x2F;manjaro-linux-productivity-machine<p>Outline of the video and the article:
* Why use Linux?
* Why NOT to use Linux?
* Comparison to Mac and Windows
* Package Manager Comparison
  * Manjaro: Pamac
  * Mac: Homebrew
  * Windows: Chocolatey
* Why Manjaro?
* Hardware Setup
* OS and App Installations
* Use Case Example: Software Development
* Use Case Example: General Productivity<p>All feedback is welcome.
======
soygul
If anyone wants to clone or contribute to the written version of this guide,
it is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/soygul/QuanticDev/blob/master/articles/ma...](https://github.com/soygul/QuanticDev/blob/master/articles/manjaro-
linux-productivity-machine.md)

